# Using a lungie bungie between the front legs?



## dressage_diva (16 May 2011)

My new dressage instructor has recommended lunging my horse in side reins, using them between his front legs attached to the girth rather than at the side.  I'm generally not a huge fan of side reins and own a libby's lungie bungie which I prefer (the one that's like side reins but has an extra attachment to the bit to make the contact even, not a bungie that goes over the poll). 

Has anyone ever used a lungie bungie between the front legs and attached to the girth underneath other than the traditional position at the side?


----------



## trackleft (16 May 2011)

I've almost always used them this way - it's very common practice at our yard! I much prefer the action of it encouraging them to stretch down, rather than to tuck their necks in. 

In fact, I've just noticed that the JW version is photographed in this position anyway, so it's obviously not just us 
http://johnwhitakerintltd.com/product_detail.cfm?id=TR


----------



## dressage_diva (16 May 2011)

Ah but the JW is a bungie which goes over the poll, whereas the one I use is the Libby's lungie bungie (like the Fredericks use on H&C tv) which attaches to the bit rings.


----------



## YasandCrystal (16 May 2011)

The JW bungie is very similar to a chambon, encouraging 'long and low'.


----------



## OneInAMillion (16 May 2011)

I found the Lungie Bungie useless! D just ignored it  But on others we always use it between the legs


----------



## Laafet (16 May 2011)

dressage_diva said:



			Ah but the JW is a bungie which goes over the poll, whereas the one I use is the Libby's lungie bungie (like the Fredericks use on H&C tv) which attaches to the bit rings.
		
Click to expand...

Thought that was a Harbridge?!

I am not a fan of the use of lungie bungie's but have seen them work. My friend ex-racer did initially ignore until our trainer showed her just how tight it needed to be. Seriously his head a rammed between his legs, but after 6 months of this he is now in a better self carriage with it not on, but like I said I am not a fan.


----------



## Cyberchick (16 May 2011)

I have a Libby's bungie and I always use it between the front legs.


----------



## dressage_diva (17 May 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Cyberchick - how did you attach it to the girth? I was thinking about just using a piece of baler twine to make a loop on the girth that I can thread the bungie through?


----------



## EQUISCENE (17 May 2011)

trackleft said:



			I've almost always used them this way - it's very common practice at our yard! I much prefer the action of it encouraging them to stretch down, rather than to tuck their necks in. 

In fact, I've just noticed that the JW version is photographed in this position anyway, so it's obviously not just us 
http://johnwhitakerintltd.com/product_detail.cfm?id=TR

Click to expand...

I am 'old school' I always lunge in traditional elasticated side reins none of my horses tuck their necks in, probably because the side reins are fitted at the correct length and the horses are encouraged to work from behind, stretch their backs and seek the bit


----------



## Tempi (17 May 2011)

I use side reins between the front legs, or draw reins over the wither and between the front legs for lunging - whichever i think suits the horse best at the time.


----------



## ace87 (17 May 2011)

I use draw reins over the wither and between the front legs or a chambon to lunge in. Wouldn't use anything else. ever. I used to use side reins or two lunge lines but no way in hell now!


----------



## trackleft (17 May 2011)

EQUISCENE said:



			I am 'old school' I always lunge in traditional elasticated side reins none of my horses tuck their necks in, probably because the side reins are fitted at the correct length and the horses are encouraged to work from behind, stretch their backs and seek the bit 

Click to expand...

I forgot that you can't say anything on here... 

Only joking  I wasn't attempting a dig at the alternatives - I also use side reins and think they're fine. Was just pointing out that attaching anything between the legs does produce a different action - I'll watch my words next time.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 May 2011)

I only lunge with the bungee between the legs, I think it encourages them to go long and low and stretch down, they cant with normal side reins and just hollow I find, I have a loop with a ring on the end to slip over the girth to attach the bungee to can buy from tack shops, but string will do the job.


----------



## EQUISCENE (17 May 2011)

trackleft said:



			I forgot that you can't say anything on here... 

Only joking  I wasn't attempting a dig at the alternatives - I also use side reins and think they're fine. Was just pointing out that attaching anything between the legs does produce a different action - I'll watch my words next time.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry trackleft wasnt critism I am ancient and we never had alternatives in those days I am not saying newer methods arent any good, its just that Ive always been happy with the results Ive got from sidereins, never had the tucking in problem and  I would probably struggle to know how to fit any alternatives to be honest!!


----------



## Cuppatea (17 May 2011)

we have something similar to what you are describing but is intended to clip onto the girth.  it is elastic rubber almost from girth to bit. dont know what they are called, we got them from france - lots of racehorses over there are worked in the daily. Will try find out the name!!


----------



## Cyberchick (17 May 2011)

dressage_diva said:



			Thanks everyone.

Cyberchick - how did you attach it to the girth? I was thinking about just using a piece of baler twine to make a loop on the girth that I can thread the bungie through?
		
Click to expand...


I do it exactly the same as if they were side reins. You have the 3 metal loops that you can alternate the length, so I do them up to the length I want so I have 2 loops and pop the girth though there. Does that make any sense at all? I can pop a photo up if that would help?


----------



## JessandCharlie (17 May 2011)

I fashioned my own version of what you are describing and it's fantastic! Really encourages Len (who's naturally quite high in his head carriage, and struggles with long and low work) to stretch  Never occurred to me to try it in the normal side reins position, but I can't say I would change it for him 

J&C


----------



## Mildred (17 May 2011)

I read this and tried my mare in her (Fredericks version) lungee bungee on the lowest rings on the roller tonight, which are level with the top of her foreleg. She went much better in them this way, before I have always had them on the higher rings and she just sits behind them.  This way she did actually stretch down into them. I would use them clipped to the girth but she can be quite athletic on the lunge and I fear her forelegs could easily go through them.  I shall use them again, so much quicker to fit than a pessoa!!


----------

